# Anruf aus Bonn auf mein Handy



## RumovonZamonien (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen! Normalerweise schreibe ich nie in Foren, aber ich bin gerade echt verzweifelt! 
Ich habe so eben einen seltsamen Anruf von einer Nummer aus Bonn erhalten - auf meinem Handy mit Alditalk Karte wohlgemerkt!!! Da mein freund in Bonn studiert hat und wir oft dort waren dachte ich es ist vielleicht jemand aus seiner Studentenverbindung und nahm den Anruf entgegen. Es war eine Frau aus einer Umfragenzentrale die eine Umfrage mit Mädchen zwischen 15 und 20 Jahren durchführen wollte. Das bedeutet sie muss wissen, dass ich 20 bin! Erster Schock! 2., woher zum Kuckuck hat sie diese Nummer? 
Plottwist : ich habe in den letzten 10 Monaten 3 mal meine Nummer geändert, weil mein Exfreund mich verfolgt und gestalkt hat. Zuletzt habe ich sie vor 2 Wochen geändert!! Ich habe diese Nummer also nirgendwo angegeben (was ich generell nicht tue) und kaum benutzt! 
Darf man sowas überhaupt? Ich meine... meine Handy Nummer sollte doch echt privat sein!? Oder? Ich möchte nicht das irgendjemand, egal ob Umfrage oder privat, meine Nummer hat!  
Weiß irgendwer von euch ob das erlaubt ist mit solchen Umfragen?  
Und meine zweite Frage: kann ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten wenn jemand meine Nummer weiter gibt ohne das ich es erlaube? Ich meine da muss es doch was geben! Ich will nur das es aufhört  
Danke!


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2015)

Es gibt sogenannte Autodialer, die rufen alle Nummern von z.b. 0151 000000000 bis 0151 999999999 an und wenn sich jemand meldet, wird eben danach gefragt.
Und nur weil sie sagte, das sie eine Umfrage zwischen 15 bis 20 Jäährigen Mädeöls macht, hättest du ja nur sagen müssen, ich bin 25.
Dann hätte sie bestimmt gesagt, sorry sie passen nicht in unser Profil.
Und wegen Umfragen erlaubt... Naja wo hast du denn überall an Gewinnspielen teilenommen...
Aber erlaubt ist das nicht. *Beschwerde kannst du an die Bnetzagentur senden.*


----------



## RumovonZamonien (25 Juni 2015)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich diese Nummer erst Set 2 Wochen und sie kaum benutzt, nirgendwo angegeben. Ich achte da extrem drauf und es nervt mich so sehr
Aber ok, ich wusste nicht dass die auch einfach alle möglichen Nummern durchgehen :/ wie ätzend und dreist. Aber dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid für das nächste mal. Dankeschön!


----------



## mueller1160 (15 Oktober 2015)

ich hatte auch einen Anruf vor längerem, mit 0900.
Blöderweise habe ich zurückgerufen, kann ich nur dadurch ein Abo abgeschlossen haben ?


----------



## BenTigger (16 Oktober 2015)

Frag mal deinen Provider...


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2015)

mueller1160 schrieb:


> mit 0900.


Welche Nummer?


----------



## Sparverein (11 Oktober 2016)

Ich hab das mal versucht, 0900 Nummern kann man garnicht vom Handy aus anrufen oder ?
Sparverein


----------



## BenTigger (12 Oktober 2016)

Doch kann man, wenn man Sonderrufnummern nicht aktiv gesperrt hat.
Deswegen auch immer der Kostenhinweis bei der Werbung zu diesen Nummern: Kann bei Mobilfunkverbindungen abweichen


----------

